
Your Facebook Friend Just Joined - andycroll
http://yongfook.com/post/30300774745/your-facebook-friend-just-joined
======
relix
The advice of waiting until the friend has some activity logged sounds good,
and possibly might give better results.

The article though is completely subjective. These are things that can be A/B
tested very easily, and should, before making grandiose predictions about
effectiveness. The author is probably like most of us here a techie and has a
different relationship in regard to email. Most of your visitors might not
care that the mail they receive is about a person they hardly know. It might
still be very effective in getting the user back to the site, because it's
very personal.

It might be even more effective for acquaintances than for good friends,
because the user probably already knows his best friend is also on pinterest.
Maybe the user might see this as an opportunity to get to know that person
better. This whole article is just conjecture.

In the end, it's the numbers that count. If 80% of the fb friends fall in the
"acquaintances" group, then pinterest, if it would self-limit to good friends,
would be unable to send 80% of the mails it's sending if it would not self-
limit. Sure, more people might unsubscribe from these notifications because of
that 80%, but most probably don't. Why prematurely lower the amount of call to
actions you have? 5% conversion for 100% of your friends joining, vs 8%
conversion for 20% of your friends: even with the higher conversion, you're
still losing out.

See patio11's advice on mails and how different it works than most of us here
think.

------
mryan
This is very interesting - I have been planning on implementing this in
exactly the "wrong" way the article describes:

    
    
        Even if I was interested, sending a notification to me when they have
        joined is a pointless milestone. All you are telling me is that if I click,
        I get to see an empty profile.
    

So, are there any actions that make sense for the "FB friend joined"
milestone? Prompting the user to message their friend in welcome seems
artificial and annoying.

------
fudged71
I knew this would be about Pinterest before even clicking.

Yes, the email notifications seem like they could be valuable but they tend to
be about friends that don't mean too much too me. Great points made in this
article.

------
jc4p
So... this looks exactly like what GraphMuse does: <http://graphmuse.com/>

